

In-depth Analysis of Windows Phone 7 UI/UX - shawndumas
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2011/05/31/windows_phone_7/

======
51Cards
From the article: "Fortunately, WP7 avoids the absolute failure that is
Android’s menu button."

Personally that is my favorite button. I think it's a big win that the options
for every application can be found in one place instead of having to go
hunting for where the developer hid them this time.

------
bdfh42
An in-depth analysis this is not - just another review.

~~~
ugh
It doesn’t claim to be one, by the way. The evils of editorializing submission
titles.

I can’t say I don’t understand the urge for adding a dash of hyperbole – I saw
the same story here a few days back with its original title and it received
nearly no upvotes.

------
recoiledsnake
Many if not most of the big issues are going to be fixed by Fall with Mango
coming with around 500 'features', all of which are not revealed yet. Some are
listed below:

<http://anythingbutiphone.com/3477>

------
kinship
Written by a 12 year old kid?

Wordy and immature.

~~~
shawndumas
Check out the bottom of the page; it says, "If you see a typo, a spelling
mistake, an error, or any other issue, please tell me about it by opening a
case in my issue tracker or by sending me an e-mail at LKM@lkmc.ch."

Maybe you should help him -- he _is_ asking for that kind of feedback...

